# 2017 Foto Fest Mk. II



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2017)

Great shot Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice man...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice one, Looks like the markings are for an 'Admiral's Barge', as they were known.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Cool,


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2017)

Good one. I prefer my props perpendicular to the flight path.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

like that...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2017)

Very artsy.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

Most colourful...!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey, it's got outside seating - cool !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

Damn, never noticed the external passenger...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2017)

Great shot Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2017)

Good shot...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice ones, and the last shot is a keeper !


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2017)

That last pic is brilliant Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2017)

Love that shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2017)

Turned out great...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2017)

NICE


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice shots - I like the B-29 pic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2017)

Good ones Jeff. I like getting low for the ground shots too.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

The Cat is a nice bird....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2017)

U.S. Customs arriving at Geneseo New York.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice shot Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Now where have I seen that before ........................ nicely captured Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Now where have I seen that before ........................ nicely captured Jeff.


Hard to believe it has been 19 months.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

I agree - doesn't seem that long ago. Tempus don't half Fugit these days !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2017)

A perfect profile shot. Nice one.

speckled hen


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2017)

Quite atmospheric - nice one !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

NICE....!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2017)

Nice shots there Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

that's even better...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> that's even better...


Aw Shucks Wayne.......

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2017)

I agree with Wayne, love the B-25


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Thats a neat shot Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2017)

Beauty !


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2017)

Like that one.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2017)

Nice angle - great stuff Jeff.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

Good one..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2017)

Beauty!


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2017)

Beauties.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2017)

Yep !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2017)

Nice angle on that one.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2017)

Like it.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

Not bad.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2017)

Good shot Jeff - seems very familiar !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Good shot Jeff - seems very familiar !


Ah this old photo......I see stuff like this all the time, as a matter of fact three just flew over my place escorting a Stirling back that was trailing smoke out of her #3 engine. So routine, most of the time I don't even look up.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2017)

Yeah, I know what you mean. All those Hampdens and Whitleys flying past daily get a bit boring, and I'm just tired of seeing those Ju88s too .......... and that old Defiant never catches them. either !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)

Good one...!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2017)

Nice ones.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2017)

great pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> great pics Jeff.


Thank you Wayne and thanks to all who stop by for a peek or for making a comment. As of right now it looks like my first event is June 10th when I will go visit with the Canadian Harvard Aircraft Association as they host one of their flying days. It will give me a chance to play around with my new camera and lens.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2017)

We look forward to more!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2017)

Damned egg beaters.....


----------



## Old Wizard (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

good one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2017)

Sad to see all those empty under wing pylons. Fiberglass replicas would make this look so much meaner!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2017)

fantastic pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

Just catching up on a week's worth - some nice shots there Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2017)

Very nice Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2017)

George will like the shots of the green colour for the cockpit interiors,


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Like that...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2017)

Just right..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2017)

not bad at all.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)

Like that one.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

sweet shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2017)

As they say on that great British humour series Monty Python........and now for something completely different.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2017)

Now thats an awesome shot...!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 27, 2017)

Interesting color scheme? What is it? LGBT pride?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Agreed....nice.


----------

